

The Fine Art of JavaScript Error Tracking - jicooo
https://medium.com/@jico/the-fine-art-of-javascript-error-tracking-bc031f24c659

======
hos9988
Thanks for summing it all up. Does Sentry provide anything similar to the
Telemetry Timeline? This seems like a great feature if done well...

